# devel/lua-sysctl &Conky



## pestslent1 (Nov 11, 2018)

I am trying to configure "Conky" for part of the install it says I need to "For devel/lua-sysctl remove the patch from the port, because this patch for using with Lua 5.2 and Conky won't work correctly."
How would one (meaning me) go about doing this?
Thanks


----------



## Bobi B. (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you tried to do just `pkg install conky`? (It works on my end)


----------



## pestslent1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Bobi B. said:


> Have you tried to do just `pkg install conky`? (It works on my end)


 Yes, it is installed.
The directions here is where my question originated from:

https://github.com/digital-freak/conky-hw-monitor


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

There are no specific FreeBSD patches for devel/lua-sysctl (there's no files/ directory in the port).

Judging by the timestamp on that README.md you're looking at 4 year old information. A lot has changed the past 4 years.


----------



## pestslent1 (Nov 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> There are no specific FreeBSD patches for devel/lua-sysctl (there's no files/ directory in the port).
> 
> Judging by the timestamp on that README.md you're looking at 4 year old information. A lot has changed the past 4 years.



I will check the date next time.


----------

